
Terminal Charts with Victory CLI - thekenwheeler
https://formidable.com/blog/2016/08/29/terminal-charts-with-victory-cli/
======
mrmondo
Looks really interesting! Thank you and congratulations on the release.

I have to make one observation that I was wondering if anyone else also makes
and please don't take offence at this, every time I see a new piece of
software on HN, if I find it looks interesting I click (tap) on the
Git(Hub|Lab) link and find myself (almost crossing my fingers) saying 'please
don't be node!, please don't be node!, please don't see npm in the install
instructions!'.

There's clearly a lot of highly creative people out there that can see
problems / needs but that have probably come more from a design background
rather than a programming / engineering background that may not see the same
issues with the node / JavaScript ecosystem that programmers or operational
engineers may.

I think that it's clear that designers and creative types value things that
the JavaScript ecosystem has to offer but as an engineer of bother engineers
and software delivery - after significant experience node, JavaScript and npm
are each things I avoid at all costs. The amount of performance, security,
package management, standardisation, general hosting and deployment problems
I've had, seen or worked with people on for this ecosystem is down right scary
when given its current prevalence.

Again, authors of this project, no offence intended towards you at all and I'm
certain I'll get down voted for saying it but I just found this another case
where I found myself saying out loud 'oh... javascript and npm, bugger, write
that one off then.'

~~~
thekenwheeler
out of pure curiosity , what would you prefer it be written in?

~~~
mrmondo
Personally? Ruby, Go or Python.

------
camtarn
More specifically: charts that display in iTerm, which is an OS X terminal
which can display images.

Unfortunately, it's not a tool for generating ANSI charts that work in any
modern terminal emulator.

~~~
digi_owl
I guess we could try running the resulting images through sixel...

[https://github.com/saitoha/libsixel](https://github.com/saitoha/libsixel)

------
landhar
The documentation on how to render images in iTerm 2 (version 3) that this
example relies on can be found here:

[https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-
images.html](https://www.iterm2.com/documentation-images.html)

~~~
jrcii
Hopefully they can expand this to include drop down boxes, buttons, text
inputs, etc. Imagine... a fully programmable user interface that works on
graphics.

~~~
NickBusey
So, Visual Basic?

~~~
vorotato
Anything but.

------
mofle
Check out [https://github.com/sindresorhus/term-
img](https://github.com/sindresorhus/term-img) if you want to render images in
iTerm2 from Node.js

~~~
thekenwheeler
This lib uses term-img internally to print generated png imagery.

------
dllthomas
Very nice. I love tools that let me stay in the shell (not even just "in the
terminal"). Down with captive user interfaces! :D

------
coin
Fade effect is annoying

------
NinoScript
That is really neat!

